# BE needing your H E L P !



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey friends, I NEED YOUR HELP!

It´s all about a project for the kids of our small town, namely

the Kindergarten St. Barbara - Trailer Project!

We bought a rotten Trailer, refurbished it and meanwhile placed it in the

garden of the "Kindergarten".

B E F O R E:









and

A F T E R:







,








We´re now competing with 15 other Projects to be granted money

for chairs, tables and all the stuff to equip this childhood dream properly.

P L E A S E go to the linked website and vote for us!

http://www.vr-förderprogramm.de/vb-bochum-witten-eg/Antraege/2014-1/Aktuelle-Antraege-Witten.php

PLEASE VOTE FOR: *Förderverein der KiTa St.Barbara Witten e.V.*

by clicking on *"Voting abgeben"* this can be done daily,until the end of June.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH EVERYBODY! - If we succeed, this will be awesome!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good luck! :thumbsup: for the kids, i voted !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

One from me too!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you very much! - Great to see you helping!

Hopefull everyone else joins in and votes every day until June-30-2014!

Great to know you help!

Thank you so much!

Kind regards,

Be


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay, done.

Good luck.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jau erledigt ;-)

cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

How many times are you allowed to vote?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Think I Voted For You, Good Luck!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

mr. green said:


> How many times are you allowed to vote?


 Hey Mr. Green,

thanks for caring about this!

Voting will be possible every day,

on every single computer (MAC-address..)

kind regards,

Be


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

BeMahoney said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > How many times are you allowed to vote?
> ...


Okay daily.

I should have read the first more carefully.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

This is what it looks like today:









some day soon there´s gonna be a party to
officially "give" it to the Kindergarten. All done
by parents, made possible by people´s generousity..

AND PUSHED BY YOUR SUPPORT!!! - you are awesome!

thank you all so much! - kind regards,

Be


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good cool that u made it


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey YOU!

Yes YOU! - you are awesome! What a happy day!
After getting up today, first thing to do was to check
if the voting meanwhile was successfull in the way that
our project now has at least one "star" - meaning the
third most votes...

It didn´t... IT WAS THREE STARS    OH HAPPY DAY!

We have the most votes!









of course there´s things going on behind the curtain..
(That´s why our project was "pinned" at the top, I guess)

But honestly, that was more than I ever dared to hope for!

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH !!!

In the meantime, all stars have been "removed"/switched off..









So now there is no more stars...  (to not encourage everybody else..)

YOU ALL ARE AWESOME! - THIS SLINGCROWD IS AWESOME!

I want you all to know how happy and proud this makes me, and
I want you to be sure there´s gonna be thousands of smiles on kids
faces over the next years! - You did it!

(Happ) Be


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so you officially got the finance/grant/ funding/thingamadeal ?


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Imperial said:


> so you officially got the finance/grant/ funding/thingamadeal ?


No, nothing´s safe yet.. there´s gonna be a committee held who´s gonna get some money..

An interesting thing is that there were 12! new projects entered within the last days...

All in all they will spend about 19.000€ for 12 or thirteen projects..

But I know THEY know how good pictures of the trailer being given to the kindergarten

will look in the local press..  Guess they will want those smiling kids faces under their logo...



Thank you once more!

Be


----------

